# overseas pharmacist



## edlira (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am a pharmacist and I'd like to work as a pharmacist in Australia. I was wondering, do I need to be a registred pharmacist at PBA in order to work as one? Do the pharmaceutical industries employ only PBA registred pharmacist?
Please, if someone has any idea about this.
Thanks


----------



## graceabby84 (Feb 2, 2013)

In order to become a licensed pharmacist in Australia, apart from the educational qualification, you need to work as an intern with another pharmacist and gain enough experience to be able to offer advice for a chronic disease such as allergies or increase patient compliance in a medication regime.

This factor might be waived off if you earn a Masters from Australia. Beyond this you need to get registered by the Pharmacy Board of Australia (PBA). Unlike the previous years where one had to register in the area of Australia where you choose to practice, since 1st July 2010 pharmacists are registered nationally with PBA.

To meet with the eligibility to appear for the registration examination (written and oral), graduates are required to complete an approved graduate training course. You are also required to Complete 1 year of supervised practice. This requires another pharmacist to work with you during your first year as a pharmacist in order to ensure the state that you are perfectly capable of working as a pharmacist on your own.
Hope it help you...


----------



## edlira (Feb 1, 2013)

graceabby84 said:


> In order to become a licensed pharmacist in Australia, apart from the educational qualification, you need to work as an intern with another pharmacist and gain enough experience to be able to offer advice for a chronic disease such as allergies or increase patient compliance in a medication regime.
> 
> This factor might be waived off if you earn a Masters from Australia. Beyond this you need to get registered by the Pharmacy Board of Australia (PBA). Unlike the previous years where one had to register in the area of Australia where you choose to practice, since 1st July 2010 pharmacists are registered nationally with PBA.
> 
> ...


Thank you graceabby84. In fact, I have checked this on pharmacy council web site. I will do a master in Clinical Pharmacy at Curtin Uni in Perth, hope to start next year. After completing the master do I have to pass all the procedure of registration for PBA? 
I've read smth about the exams and seems to me very harder. Meanwhile am I eligible to work in a pharmacy , even such as pharmacist assistant? 
What about pharmaceutical industry?. Actually I work in a pharmaceutical industry. Do I need to be a member of PBA even for working there?
Thank you


----------

